# Prices?



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Do the dealers negotiate prices? Every one i have been to says the asking price is what they are selling it for. Ive haggled trucks, boats, and houses, but they wont on a sidexside or atv? Im looking for a rzr1000 but aint no way im dropping 20k on one.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Not really no. Best price in the nation is out of Alabama. 18,250 out the door. 550 shipped to your door. Let me know if you want Nates number over there at Shoal Polaris


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Not really no. Best price in the nation is out of Alabama. 18,250 out the door. 550 shipped to your door. Let me know if you want Nates number over there at Shoal Polaris


Thanks for the reply. If i decide to buy me one, ill shoot you a message, i'd save the shipping and just go pick it up on a quick turnaround. Wouldn't use more than 2 maybe 300 in fuel . I just don't understand how they wont negotiate when you have a willing buyer standing there. Im starting to think i can get a really nice small boat for the same price after i haggle on it. Haha


----------

